# Help me please with putting a different car on my driver profile!



## Hunan Shrimp (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi guys. I just joined this site to see if anyone can help me on how to change my car in my driver/partner profile/app. I know that when you log into the driver portal, it is in the upper right corner, (add a vehicle), but when I go to put my new car info in, my license plate number is the same and an error appears that says: "This license plate is registered already." I'm trying to remove my old vehicle, (2010 Nissan Versa), and add a different vehicle, (2014 Toyota Corolla S). I've been writing to customer service for 2 days now, but they have not answered me yet. I also wrote to Jonathan, the Uber northeast manager, and so far all I'm getting is the silent treatment. I've provided them with pics of my new car, new registration card, new insurance card, and a renewal insurance card, (my insurance expires the end of the month, and so I included the renewal insurance card as well.) If anyone can help me to get this resolved online or can direct me to my nearest Uber office, (West Palm Beach, FL), it would be greatly appreciated. Uber reps always answer emails very quickly, but this time I've received no response whatsoever. I wouldn't mind if the Uber csr's were not authorized to make the changes or didn't know how to make the changes, but a simple reply with the address to my nearest Uber office would be okay for me too. I don't wish to drive with my new vehicle while my old vehicle is still showing in the driver app as I don't wish to have any problems. Your help on this matter is greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance!

P.S. I'm sorry if I posted this in the wrong section. I'm a noobie who just registered today.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2015)

Is it okay if we call you The Human Shrimp instead?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I haven't tried it, but what's been suggested before is to add letters to the plate, like xPLATEx instead of just PLATE, then worry about having Uber CS fix it later if they feel like it.


----------



## Hunan Shrimp (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank you Fauxknight! I found that putting the letters in lower case did the trick!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Hunan Shrimp said:


> Thank you Fauxknight! I found that putting the letters in lower case did the trick!


POST # 4/@ Hunan Shrimp: Hello and
Welcome
to the UP.Net Forums from Across the
Alley on Marco Island. Happy St. Pat's.

Now you can attend to the REALLY im-
portant PR Component of Membership.

Your Avatar should at least be Represen-
tative of You or Your Ride, this being a
Forum for Drivers. Let's get a nice
pic of your '14 'Yota 'Rolla up there
with a Florida Background.

Try to read as much as possible of the
217,000 Posts/Replies to familarize
yourself with the Worldwide Menace
that is #[F]Uber. This Searchable Data-
base is the World's Largest source for
alerts/"inside"info/linked articles and
News regarding the TNC Experience.

Also utilize the Mentor Relationship
presented by Notable and Well-Known Members in Your Area. Three options
are @Chris Dee , @Courageous and
@UberXinSoFlo whose Posts can be
reviewed via the Search Function and
Contacted via "Conversation" when
appropriate. "Likes" show appreciation
for Content and Frequently(not always)
predispose them to Your approach.

Good luck.
Benevolent Bison, out.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> Your Avatar should at least be Represen-
> tative of You or Your Ride


How about this one.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

mike888 said:


> How about this one.
> View attachment 5996


POST # 6 /@mike888 : You never told
me
about your CIA Subway Adventures and/
or your Former Colleague Timothy Leary.

BTW: Happy Green Sunshine Day.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 6 /@mike888 : You never told
> me
> about your CIA Subway Adventures and/
> or your Former Colleague Timothy Leary.
> ...











Make mine orange please.


----------

